

Ask HN: Who's hiring in Italy? - mbet10

Currently located in the US, but looking to live and work in Italy.
======
fbnt
Could you be a little more specific? What's your area of expertise?

~~~
mbet10
Web development.

------
davidw
Write me some email, I can answer whatever questions you may have.

